# Why the fuck?!!!!!!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

Why the fuck did ya'll start a new whoring thread?
Like this your just gonna fuck things up people!
Mr.Dim had a good reason to close the old two and now you start one again, that's just lame.

Just to fuck ya'll up I'll post the status on the threads here everyday.
this is it right now.

(People under 5 posts I dont show, because they probably just said something like fuck you or something)

ForemanRules   	456
FishOrCutBait 	82
buildingup 	80
LexusGS 	30


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> ForemanRules   	456
> FishOrCutBait 	82
> buildingup 	80
> LexusGS 	30
> [/SIZE]




these guys are soooo sad


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Why the fuck did ya'll start a new whoring thread?
> Like this your just gonna fuck things up people!
> Mr.Dim had a good reason to close the old two and now you start one again, that's just lame.


 Wait a tick!  

 Are you saying that Dim is now a moderator, and that as the _newest _moderator one of his first acts was to close one of the oldest and largest running threads on the site?  If this is true then he's a complete ass of a moderator.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 8, 2005)

What about Rock's?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Wait a tick!
> 
> Are you saying that Dim is now a moderator, and that as the _newest _moderator one of his first acts was to close one of the oldest and largest running threads on the site?  If this is true then he's a complete ass of a moderator.



moderator? 

I am the owner, administrator and everything else. 

and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, sorry, I thought he meant Kris Dim. 'Dim' just isn't the abbreviation that I would use for DiMaggio.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, I thought he meant Kris Dim. 'Dim' just isn't the abbreviation that I would use for DiMaggio.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

Is that the only type of post you can do?  Some stupid image?

 You really are a worthless addition to this forum.  So far the only intelligent thing you've written is "no comment".

 What a waste of an ovary.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Is that the only type of post you can do?  Some stupid image?
> 
> You really are a worthless addition to this forum.  So far the only intelligent thing you've written is "no comment".
> 
> What a waste of an ovary.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

I've delt with many Johnnnys and Psycho Dads on this forum, but I've never found someone so worthless, so totally without merit, and with no real value as to place them on the ignore list. 

  Until now.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I've delt with many Johnnnys and Psycho Dads on this forum, but I've never found someone so worthless, so totally without merit, and with no real value as to place them on the ignore list.
> 
> Until now.


I'm glad a racist piece of shit like you has decided to put me on Iggy


----------



## musclepump (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> these guys are soooo sad


What??? Dude, why am I sad? I just started that for kicks, if big Rob wants it taken down, let him close it, its his site!! I can understand why he closed Rock's, I just thought it'd be neat to open another one.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

If you understand why he closed the old one, why did you open a new one then?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If you understand why he closed the old one, why did you open a new one then?


Because he can?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 8, 2005)

IMO, this is a bodybuilding and fitness site and as such, posts should relate to this in some shape or form. All whoring threads with the intention of upping post counts do nothing to contribute to this board. If it was my board I would close open chat. I would not want to pay for bandwidth for such nonsense. There are some good debates and conversations from time to time, but as a whole, OC is useless.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> IMO, this is a bodybuilding and fitness site and as such, posts should relate to this in some shape or form. All whoring threads with the intention of upping post counts do nothing to contribute to this board. If it was my board I would close open chat. I would not want to pay for bandwidth for such nonsense. There are some good debates and conversations from time to time, but as a whole, OC is useless.


 It's fun. It's a good thing you aren't the owner, because that would make a lot of members leave. Including me.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It's fun. It's a good thing you aren't the owner, because that would make a lot of members leave. Including me.


Hmmm, maybe Rob will sell.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Open Chat is what really makes this a community. Otherwise, itd just be a forum... Lol...


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm glad a racist piece of shit like you has decided to put me on Iggy


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

Have you ever asked yourself, "Why has there never been a major civilization in sub-Saharan Africa?"

 It's a fun question.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Have you ever asked yourself, "Why has there never been a major civilization in sub-Saharan Africa?"
> 
> It's a fun question.








 3
*cfs3 getting the boot from the big man*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Have you ever asked yourself, "Why has there never been a major civilization in sub-Saharan Africa?"
> 
> It's a fun question.



Not as fun as you shutting the fuck up


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Not as fun as you shutting the fuck up


  I guess there are some facts that shouldn't be brought up or certain questions that shouldn't be asked, hmm?

  Yet...

 There are always ongoing questions, re-discussing of facts, and lawsuits about the slavery that existed in the USA over a hundred years ago.

  Hmm...


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I guess there are some facts that shouldn't be brought up or certain questions that shouldn't be asked, hmm?
> 
> Yet...
> 
> ...







*cfs3 has spoken....now he will play a tune*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

HEy c2h51 or whatever, shut the fuck up!
And I agree that open chat adds nothing positive to the site but make sure that bullshit like this does not reach the cometition arena or training.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh and........
*
ForemanRules   	630
FishOrCutBait 	82
buildingup 	80
Platinum 	75
LexusGS 	30
Shae 	15*


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Oh and........
> *
> ForemanRules   	630
> FishOrCutBait 	82
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

And forman chimes in with his token post.

  Let me guess, it's a picture that he lifted from the Internet and some dumbass single sentence.

  You're even more worthless than Johnnny.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And formen chimes in with his token post.
> 
> Let me guess, it's a picture that he lifted from the Internet and some dumbass single sentence.
> 
> You're even more worthless than Johnnny.


*Go burn a cross you inbred racist yahoo.*


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Have you ever asked yourself, "Why has there never been a major civilization in sub-Saharan Africa?"
> 
> It's a fun question.



You know I took the words from your quote and web searched it, and kimdutoit came up.. I always thought this guys was just some hillbilly redneck out in Texas or something but apparently he grew up in Africa, lived there 30 years.
While kim isnt the oracle of awnsers, I thought it was an interesting read if anyone is interested.
http://www.kimdutoit.com/ee/index.php/weblog/single/let_africa_sink/


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

That was a very good article. No bias, just telling it the way it is.  He put clearly into words what I only had a general idea of.  It explains quite a bit.



 On a side note, this looks nice:


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah they have some good ones.. I got a good couple laughs out of this one.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That was a very good article. No bias, just telling it the way it is. He put clearly into words what I only had a general idea of. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, this looks nice:


Could you post the link to that site? I wonder if they make a men's medium...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> No bias.  ]



Are you sure?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

No, not really, but it's even handed.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

Are you gonna completely ignore me???


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

The link to the site is in the post right above the one you are refering to.

 Here you go though: http://www.cafepress.com/rightwingstuff


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2005)

Da nada.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

((De))


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Yeah they have some good ones.. I got a good couple laughs out of this one.


What stupid bitch uses the word pansies?!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2005)

Someone who's literate and has more than a basic vocabulary.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2005)

L. O. L!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Someone who's literate and has more than a basic vocabulary.


Yeah right! So your from England. and you use the word everyday.
GAY!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey foreman, you were wrong, I can only pis 16 colors.




*ForemanRules   	666
Platinum 	178
FishOrCutBait 	86
buildingup 	80
Shae 	40
LexusGS 	30
The Monkey Man 	8*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *Platinum 	178*



This is one sad man


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey foreman, you were wrong, I can only pis 16 colors. *my bad, but 16 is still very impressive.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will never post on that thread again


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will never post on that thread again



Sure, sure Foreman. The lure of the whoring thread is too great for you to stay at 666 just to piss of the Christ lovers.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 13, 2005)

Foreman his score is not included because of the fact that he has not posted any more since the last time.

*
Platinum   	350
FishOrCutBait 	101
buildingup 	80
Shae 	40
LexusGS 	30
The Monkey Man 	8*


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Sure, sure Foreman. The lure of the whoring thread is too great for you to stay at 666 just to piss of the Christ lovers.


Am I that shallow


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *Foreman his score is not included because of the fact that he has not posted any more since the last time*.
> 
> *
> Platinum   	350
> ...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

I know, Im a beast


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

This is pathetic you people need to get a life  


*THEUNIT(XXS) 872
Platinum 350
FishOrCutBait 101
buildingup 80
Shae 40
LexusGS 30
The Monkey Man 8*


----------



## maniclion (Sep 13, 2005)

civi





			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> Have you ever asked yourself, "Why has there never been a major civilization in sub-Saharan Africa?"
> 
> It's a fun question.


Heat has a direct effect on cognitive function.  Not many great civilizations thrived around the equator in fact to this day many tribal entities still exist, it's my theory that in order to grow a great civilization you need a moderate climate not too hot not too cold to allow for the just right temperature to allow for the thinking required to think beyond, food, reproduce, shelter, repeat.  Not saying people along the equator are stupid, there could be many Mensa candidates around but they can't really apply their cognitive gifts when all day long all they can think of is "Fuck it's hot."


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> civiHeat has a direct effect on cognitive function. Not many great civilizations thrived around the equator in fact to this day many tribal entities still exist, it's my theory that in order to grow a great civilization you need a moderate climate not too hot not too cold to allow for the just right temperature to allow for the thinking required to think beyond, food, reproduce, shelter, repeat. Not saying people along the equator are stupid, there could be many Mensa candidates around but they can't really apply their cognitive gifts when all day long all they can think of is "Fuck it's hot."


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

*Platinum   	464
FishOrCutBait 	101
buildingup 	80
Shae 	40
LexusGS 	30
The Monkey Man 	8*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I know, Im a beast


It's your thread and you don't even rule in it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought you would've given up on this now UNIT 

But I'll keep posting, just to make you keep posting...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I thought you would've given up on this now UNIT
> 
> But I'll keep posting, just to make you keep posting...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

*Platinum   	464
FishOrCutBait 	101
buildingup 	80
Shae 	40
LexusGS 	30
The Monkey Man 	8*
So wait a sec, you are the only one posting in it? you have the only post count that keeps on rising!
Damn your a sad bitch!


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *
> *
> So wait a sec, you are the only one posting in it? you have the only post count that keeps on rising!
> Damn your a sad bitch!


Word


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 15, 2005)

I posted the other day


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice, no need to post the count, No new posts.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

The only two stupid mofo's that keep on post whoring. 


*Platinum   	475
FishOrCutBait 	102*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll keep going UNIT. I have plenty more weed here to smoke, and plenty of time in which to write random shit in that thread


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

* 
Whore Of Babylon

ForemanRules   	273*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 13, 2005)

Foreman you suck!


*ForemanRules   	3385
Platinum 	788
min0 lee 	46
Shae 	23
The Monkey Man 	16
Tough Old Man 	13
goandykid 	11*


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Foreman you suck!
> 
> 
> *ForemanRules   	3385
> ...


*I'm over 1500 posts in the last 9 hours*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 15, 2005)

*ForemanRules   	4011
Platinum 	789
min0 lee 	52
ihateschoolmt 	39
Shae 	23
The Monkey Man 	16
Tough Old Man 	13
goandykid 	11*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I'm over 1500 posts in the last 9 hours*


No really?! Damn that's great! 
Just to bad that 
I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> No really?! Damn that's great!
> Just to bad that
> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!


2122


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 2122


----------

